# I need a side rod pin for a minitrix glaskasten



## kmcsjr (Dec 10, 2010)

Sigh.
I sent a rod pin flying, while working on my glaskasten.
My model is 12212 the PN is 14 0717 08.
Checking this awesome site
Visit My Website
I note that the rods differ on even Minitrix glaskasten models.
Luckily, it runs fine because both wheel pairs are geared.
Any hints on a where to find one, would be great.
I'd even buy a dead one for parts.

Thanks for reading.


----------

